# Victorian Uni courses and Paramedic types



## High Speed Chaser (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm hearing conflicting things about the single degree paramedics courses at Vic  Uni and Monash. I'm a bit confused and not really sure which Uni I want to go to  as some people tell me VU is better and at the moment and some tell me Monash is better. I have been told that Vic Uni is more hands on and a larger percentage get hired with AV and I'm starting to lean towards doing that course instead of Monash. 
Could people please give me some advice. 

Also need to clarify the difference between a graduate and qualified paramedic in AV as I have a feeling it might have changed recently. When one completes a Uni Course and is hired by AV, are they a qualified paramedic or a graduate. 
Thanks


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably not the best place to get answers mate, we only have like two people on here from Australia! 

You are hired as a graduate paramedic, go through a graduate program and become a qualified paramedic.

Talk to Peter Hartley from VU, good bloke


----------



## Jinx (Jan 5, 2010)

LoL just typed out a big spiel and then checked the date...  High Speed Chaser if you ever have any questions or need help in the future or getting thru your first year at uni send me a PM and I'll help you out where I can.

Cheers,


Jinx


P.S. What uni did you decide on and do you know if you got in yet?


----------

